# Goodbye sweet Casper.



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am heartbroken to say that this afternoon my sweet Casper lost his battle. He was one of the most sweet tempered cats I have ever known. He never ever bit or clawed anyone in anger, not for any reason. He was truly an angle kitty.
He used to come to bed and make bread in the middle of the night right into my stomach until I got in the habit of sleeping while holding his paws gently in my hands. 
He loved nothing more then to be brushed with an old blue hairbrush. In the middle of the night last night I was spending what I was pretty sure was my last few hours with him brushing him with that brush. He was still pushing against it with the sides of his face and purring. This morning when I left for work I told him goodbye and thanked him for coming to live with me and being such a special kitty. My mother in law sat with him today and he passed around 2:30. She told me the rest of the cats in the house came and sat in a circle around him, almost like standing vigil. Orlando has slept near him for the last several days and through the night. 
I hope now Casper is in a place where there is no more sickness and he can run free and watch the birds and chipmunks all he wants. Maybe he will meet up with Cinderella and they will be pals.
Every time I lose one of these special kitties they take a piece of my heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Sue, I'm so sorry. You give all of your cats so much love and such wonderful lives. 

I'm sure Cinderella welcomed Casper and led him to a wonderful brushing session, which she also loved. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sue, my heart aches for you! Casper was so very handsome, but better yet, he was a sweetheart. I know this hurts deeply, and I am praying that your pain is eased. I believe you'll see him again, and hold his snowy paws in your hand again. What a lovely tribute you gave him. You have such a good heart. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free over the Bridge sweet Casper.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, Sue...I am so sorry. Casper was certainly one the most gorgeous all white cats I've ever seen. Was he your FeLV baby?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good journey, Beautiful One. _Vaya con Dios._ I am so sorry for your loss, I know how much this one cost your heart. atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Beautiful boy.
What thou has lost, heaven has in store.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor Casper!  

And what a beautiful boy


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone. It helps to know that there are people who understand. 
The house feels so empty without him. The others are missing him too. They are more clingy then usual. It helps to have them to cuddle up to. Orlando is really the one. He stayed close to Casper during his last few days and now he is following me everywhere. Cats are amazing.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Sue


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Casper was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry. Casper was an adorable kitty.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. atback 

Casper was an amazing kitty and I'm sure he's looking after you and your kitties from up there. 

We are sending you all our good thoughts.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Sue Im so sorry to read of Casper passing. Tears. 
I know that empty hole in your heart. You provided a 
wonderful home full of contentment and love. May all 
the happy memories comfort your heart. ((((hugs)))


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm real sorry to hear this. Casper was a very pretty cat. Sounds like Casper had a very good life with you all.


----------

